# Old Fart Football



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Old fart football
An old married couple no sooner hit the pillows when the old man passes gas and says, ’Seven Points.’ 
His wife rolls over and says, ‘What in the world was that?’ 
The old man replied, ‘its fart football.’ 
A few minutes later his wife lets one go and says ‘Touchdown, tie score.’ 
After about five minutes the old man lets another one go and says, ’Aha. I’m ahead 14 to 7.’ 
Not to be outdone the wife rips out another one and says, ’Touchdown, tie score.’ 
Five seconds go by and she lets out a little squeaker and says, ’Field goal, I lead 17 to 14.’ 
Now the pressure is on the old man. He refuses to get beaten by a woman, so he strains real hard. Since defeat is totally unacceptable, he gives it everything he’s got, and accidentally craps in the bed. 
The wife says, ‘What the hell was that?’ 
The old man says, ‘Half time, switch sides.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

A twist. I was expectling a blocked point in there somewhere. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I played at least 2 quarters of this game...


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

so what they were having during half time?...and how long it was?


----------

